# My new silkie



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of you know I lost my lil Sophie a month ago. Well I got injured and have to be off work for a month. I thought, hey this is a great time to raise another silkie chick. Well here she is an un named buff silkie about 5-6 weeks old. And what even more awesome is that this chick is from the same litter as our lil Sophie was. Yay! 

Wanted to ask too, did I get the age correct? And, what exact color y'all think she'll be cause I see some black spots here n there? Thnx!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay!
I am happy for you! So glad you got another baby! I like the buffs. Don't worry a name will come to you. So happy Robopet!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, she's precious robopetz!!! Congrat's on your new baby.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

She's going to get spoiled!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks all. She is being a brat already. Just like Sophie did, this one cried cause I rearranged her house. Only way to get her to stop chirping was to put her house back to the way it was. This ones a lil scaredy cat though, hopefully she'll grow out of that.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for you!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! She still acts like a scare crow though. Like this morning I gave her banana for the first time and it sounded like she screamed when she first saw it. Then she tasted it and she loved it!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Thank you! She still acts like a scare crow though. Like this morning I gave her banana for the first time and it sounded like she screamed when she first saw it. Then she tasted it and she loved it!


updated picture please


----------

